# 25.00 dollars worth of Portland



## b 17 fan (Jul 28, 2018)

Had an old frame and scavenged up a bunch of old parts at Portland and came up with this good rider . Would like to find a different seat and maybe a set back seat post.


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 26, 2018)

Added a springer front end and now rides like a Cadillac (More scrap parts )


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 26, 2018)

When you are bored on Sunday you just keep going . Took a torch to a seat post and found a headlight  . Now I have a night rider (just need red LED chase lights in the front )


----------



## AntQ (Aug 29, 2018)

that's a gorgeous bike!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 1, 2018)

Nice bike , I did the board track racer,upside down handlebar thing in 1965 when I was about 6 yrs old ,cause I thought it looked cool,that lasted about ten minutes,until I rode my bike , latter I went to apes, Do all your 25 dollar scrap heap bikes come with $80 worth of tires?


----------



## Sven (Sep 1, 2018)

LQQKin' GooD !


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 1, 2018)

scooter_trasher said:


> Nice bike , I did the board track racer,upside down handlebar thing in 1965 when I was about 6 yrs old ,cause I thought it looked cool,that lasted about ten minutes,until I rode my bike , latter I went to apes, Do all your 40 dollar scrap heap bikes come with $80 worth of tires?



The bike does ride pretty good with the bars upside down , however I only ride it a couple miles at a time . Much of this bike is built by trading parts from other . The seat and tires came from this one when I went to black and the springer came from my garden bike


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 1, 2018)

You must live in barn find heaven, I made a 5 hour round trip and paid $100 for a CWC , that's not as nice as your yard art, your's has a springer


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 1, 2018)

b 17 fan said:


> ....Now I have a night rider (just need red LED chase lights in the front )


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 1, 2018)

scooter_trasher said:


> You must live in barn find heaven, I made a 5 hour round trip and paid $100 for a CWC , that's not as nice as your yard art, your's has a springer
> 
> View attachment 862010



That garden bike was given to me by a scrap guy and was just the frame crank w/ chain and handle bars. Added a few parts before Portland to get to this


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 1, 2018)

Oh so your using NEW MATH on that $25 bike, I need to take deciphiern and itna lessons , so my wife won't think I spend so much on bikes.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 1, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


>


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 11, 2018)

At  the Heartland show I picked up a 5 dollar saddle and a wheel and tire set for 30.00  and change this thin again . Different look and much better brakes


----------



## Steve Frame (Oct 7, 2018)

I don't care what you spent. That's a cool bike.


----------

